# Echinodorus im Gartenteich (Erfahrungen)



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht des momentan laufenden Echinodorus-Experiments bzgl. Freilandhaltung.

Art (Hybride)				Wuchs im Freiland

E. argentinensis (die echte Art)			sehr gut
E. aschersonianus (die echte Art)		                sehr gut
E. portoalegrensis				---
E. tenellus 					sehr gut
E. tenellus var. parvulus			sehr gut
E. opacus (großbl. Form)			---
E. opacus (mittlere Form)			---
E. opacus (kleinbl. Form)			---
E. inpai					gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. horemannii (schwarze Form)		                sehr gut
E. quadricostatus				gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. boliviensis (trop. Herkunft)		                gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. janii (Artstatus zweifelhaft)		                gut
E. veronikae (Artstatus zweifelhaft)		gut
E. viridis (Artstatus zweifelhaft)		                gut
E. uruguayensis (grüne Form)		                sehr gut, bedingt winterhart
E. uruguayensis (rote Form)			sehr gut, bedingt winterhart
E. uruguayensis (schmalbl. Form)		gut
E. glaucus					gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. schlueteri				sehr gut
E. horizontalis (die echte Art)		                ---
E. macrophyllus ssp. scaber			gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. subalatus ssp. subalatus			gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. subatalus ssp. andrieuxii			gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. grandiflorus ssp. aureus			sehr gut 
E. paniculatus				gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. decumbens				gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. gabrielii					sehr gut
E. longiscapus				sehr gut
E. xinguensis				gut (nur im Sommer!)
E. spec. „Pantanal“ (unbekannte Art aus
dem Pantanal)				---
E. floridanus				sehr gut
E. africanus (Artstatus zweifelhaft)		gut
E. palaefolius 				gut
E. ‘Leopard’				sehr gut
E. ‘Python’					sehr gut
E. ‘Rote Mamba’				sehr gut
E. ‘Pond Devil’				sehr gut
E. ‘Deep Red’				sehr gut
E. ‘Lothario’				sehr gut
E. ‘Tanzende Feuerfeder’			sehr gut
E. ‘Regine Hildebrandt’			sehr gut
E. ‘Indian Red’				sehr gut
E. ‘Großer Bär’				sehr gut
E. ‘Kleiner Bär’				sehr gut
E. ‘Brauner Elefant’				sehr gut
E. ‘Ozelot Gold’				sehr gut
E. ‘Grüne Osiris’				sehr gut
E. ‘Altlandsberg’				sehr gut
E. ‘Europa’					sehr gut
E. ‘Roter Leopard’				sehr gut
E. ‘Tropica Marble Queen’			sehr gut
E. ‘Reni’					sehr gut
E. ‘Paul Gloeckner’				sehr gut
E. ‘Sankt Elms Feuer’			                sehr gut
E. ‘Ozelot’					sehr gut
E. ‘Ipica’					sehr gut
E. x barthii					sehr gut
E. ‘Getüpfelte Harbich’			                sehr gut
E. ‘Grizzly Bär’				sehr gut
E. ‘Red Flame’				sehr gut

Überwintert werden alle Arten (Hybriden) im Gewächshaus, entweder im Warm- oder Kalthaus.
Alle Echinodoren (bis auf die rasenbildenden Arten) bilden im Spätherbst eine gedrungene Winterbelaubung aus, die, besonders bei den Hybriden, sehr farbintensiv ausfallen kann. 
Die Sommerblätter werden nach und nach gelb und müssen dann entfernt werden, einige Arten gehen auch völlig zurück und treiben erst im April wieder aus. Der Austrieb der Hybriden ist im Fj. besonders dekorativ und farbenprächtig, leider entfällt diese Farbintensität mit der Bildung der Sommerblätter.

Die besten Hybriden für den Gartenteich sind die aus der Gärtnerei Julius Hoechstetter in Deisenham (bei Trostberg). Ausnahmslos alle Hybriden aus dieser Gärtnerei sind dekorative, gesunde und wüchsige Pflanzen, dazu noch sehr robust. Die Aquarienpflanzengärtnerei Dennerle in Vinningen hat die Exklusivrechte an den Hybriden Hoechstetters erworden und beliefert damit den Zoofachhandel (die exklusive Dschungelstar-Serie).

Auch die Hybriden der Gärtnerei ZOOLogiCa sind ausnahmlos dekorativ, wüchsig, gesund und sehr robust, es wurden zur Weiterzucht nicht umsonst teilweise die Hoechstetter-Hybriden verwendet, um neue Sorten auf den Markt zu bringen. Erhältlich im gut sortierten Zoofachhandel.

Bei den Echinodous-Arten ist die Auswahl im Zoofachhandel leider meist auf 5-6 Arten beschränkt, von denen manche oft falsch etikettiert sind. Die im Handel z. B. mit der Artbezeichnung Echinodorus argentinensis ausgezeichneten Pflanzen sind zu 95% falsch, es handelt sich dabei meist um E. subalatus ssp. subalatus. Der echte E. argentinensis ist im AQ langsamwüchsig und eher weniger zu empfehlen. Auch bei E. aschersonianus handelt es sich meist nicht um die echte Art, leider.

Das gilt leider auch für eine Reihe anderer AQ Pflanzen und wird sich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht ändern.

Die Warmhauspflanzen dürfen erst ab Sommer in den Gartenteich, wo sie dann aber bis Ende September verbleiben können, sie härten sich dann für die lichtarme Winterzeit besser ab.

Auf jeden Fall sind es Echinodoren wert im und am Gartenteich kultiviert zu werden, da sie z. B. auch um einiges dekorativer als __ Froschlöffel sind (viel dekorativere Blüten und eine frische Belaubung bis Ende Oktober)

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------

